# Trading gold



## petemattw

Hi folks,

Stock market is super volatile right now so considering putting investment into physical gold, does anyone on here trade? If so, who with. What advice have you got for a new gold trader? How do you insure hold held at home?

Really appreciate any help and insight!

Peter


----------



## kingswood

only trade with what you are willing to lose!


----------



## petemattw

I only ever do, however I think physical gold is a better investment at the moment but looking for insights...


----------



## Guest

The problem with physical gold assuming you have safe storage, is liquidating it easily. Between (slow) AML and KYC laws and the ID checks that large gold buyers have to make legally, and add to that their charge over spot price, and then secure and insured shipping it can eat heavily into profits unless gold takes a major spike in value to make it worth selling. If you are holding short term you should consider buying form a broker who will buy back at spot price if they sold it to you, and also consider storage with them which takes the hassle and time out of transport. Of course they can always get robbed or disappear, so research well and see who has longevity and reputation. Lastly you can always trade it online it you need liquidity.

Getting gold is easy enough, but getting rid of it has been make just difficult enough here in the UK to make traders think twice.


----------



## The Cueball

I use bullionvault.

It's a bit of a faff to get set up and link all your information, but once done, it's really easy and quick to use.

I have all my gold in Zurich... well cause it makes me feel like a James Bond Baddy.. 

:thumb:


----------



## petemattw

The Cueball said:


> I use bullionvault.
> 
> It's a bit of a faff to get set up and link all your information, but once done, it's really easy and quick to use.
> 
> I have all my gold in Zurich... well cause it makes me feel like a James Bond Baddy..
> 
> :thumb:


Presumably this is hidden in an underground lair somewhere in the mountains?


----------



## Derekh929

petemattw said:


> Presumably this is hidden in an underground lair somewhere in the mountains?


Why do you often see Cuey on mountain passes on his motorbike with Large Panniers? its either a rocket launcher or picking up gold to buy a few goats on the way home


----------



## The Cueball

petemattw said:


> Presumably this is hidden in an underground lair somewhere in the mountains?


pppfffft obviously... wouldn't be worth doing otherwise :lol:



Derekh929 said:


> Why do you often see Cuey on mountain passes on his motorbike with Large Panniers? its either a rocket launcher or picking up gold to buy a few goats on the way home


shhh... I told you that in confidence... :thumb:

But to be serious for a moment... I've used bullionvault for well over a decade now, and never had any issues with them.

:thumb:


----------

